# Solar Security Lights Under Soffit



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

So I went on an interesting call today. It seems that we had previously hung some solar lights. Of course, them being under a soffit means that the batteries don't charge. The customer also wants brighter lights than the current ones. I was thinking perhaps a bigger solar-powered light with a detachable panel.

On top of this, there are a pair of deck lights switched from inside. The switch is left on to give constant power to the fixture. I didn't see them at first, but the two fixtures have a small set of adjustment for Dusk/Dawn or Security. A time control with a test mode and a sensitivity control. There is also a sensor on the top of the fixture. I get the "gist" of how this works, but I have a question.

The Dusk/Dawn is a pot. I wasn't really aware of there being a "range" between a photoeye on/off control and a motion-sensor type control. Has anyone seen this before? I tried setting it to Dusk/Dawn and covering the eye to no avail. No matter what I did I couldn't get these things to turn on, be it with motion or darkness.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

sparkiez said:


> So I went on an interesting call today. It seems that we had previously hung some solar lights. Of course, them being under a soffit means that the batteries don't charge. The customer also wants brighter lights than the current ones. I was thinking perhaps a bigger solar-powered light with a detachable panel.


No questions about that light, right? Just trying to figure out which light we're discussing.






sparkiez said:


> ...
> 
> On top of this, there are a pair of deck lights switched from inside. The switch is left on to give constant power to the fixture. I didn't see them at first, but the two fixtures have a small set of adjustment for Dusk/Dawn or Security. A time control with a test mode and a sensitivity control. There is also a sensor on the top of the fixture. I get the "gist" of how this works, but I have a question.
> 
> The Dusk/Dawn is a pot. I wasn't really aware of there being a "range" between a photoeye on/off control and a motion-sensor type control. Has anyone seen this before? I tried setting it to Dusk/Dawn and covering the eye to no avail. No matter what I did I couldn't get these things to turn on, be it with motion or darkness.


These are hard wired to line voltage? So we're not dealing with a solar charger and batteries?

If this is the case, there's likely a delay in the photocontrol. Cover the eye with black vinyl tape and wait ten minutes. You may need to wave your hand if the motion is engaged.

FYI: Many of these are sold for $10-25 in big box stores and you get what you pay for. It would likely be cheaper to just go get another fixture from the big box and replace what's there. 

There also may be multiple control settings. One for day/ night/ on and another for motion sensitivity. The objective is motion allows the lights to come on upon detection of motion only when the parameters of the day/ night/ on setting are met.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

https://pasteboard.co/Hiymsns.png
There is a link to the image of the two deck lights.

To clarify, there is a set of security lights without AC power. Cheap little buggers. These are under the soffit, hence they can't recharge. Then, separately on the deck is a pair of what used to be simple switched deck sconces. Now they are these fancy fixtures.

For some reason the original posting failed. One thing that throws me though, the Dusk/Dawn setting is a potentiometer.I would think it would be a hard switch. The real issue with these is that I couldn't get the settings going. I did try covering the sensor area with my hoodie and a hat to try and get them to turn on, while set on what I'm thinking was the Dusk/Dawn setting. The sensors are very discrete by the way and I didn't notice them at first.

The two security lights are separate lights without AC power. The customer is elderly and doesn't want to spend money to get power to the two lights.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

sparkiez said:


> One thing that throws me though, the Dusk/Dawn setting is a potentiometer.I would think it would be a hard switch.


This is pretty common. The Dusk/Dawn setting is adjustable so that one can compensate for other lighting sources or less than ideal placement (EG: sensor happens to be facing due east or pointed towards another light source.)


----------

